# Does anyone know this artist?



## iRaiseTheDead (Dec 30, 2012)

I've been searching for the last couple of minutes trying to find any info on Almah's album art(ist)


----------



## skarz (Dec 30, 2012)

The name of the artist is Gustavo Sazes.

ABSTRATA.net - the ART of Gustavo Sazes
https://www.facebook.com/gustavosazes


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks man! The dude is amazing


----------

